# Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 @ Rs.5850



## Jackell (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guyz,

Sorry to post here but this is real grab deal 

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 Sapphire HD 6770 ATI 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | eBay

Use Coupon 10% off HLTHFVJOSS = Final price  Rs.5850

Price on Flipkart and other sites are @ 7.5k

You can use this Coupon on any other GPU or product on ebay  

Mods plz dont punish me if I have posted in wrong section but this will help members to buy GPU  in cheap rate.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2012)

naah. we don't punish people for posting in wrong section.  This is the right section in fact.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 26, 2012)

Steal! Steal! Steal! Steal!


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

you made my day..


----------



## Jackell (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guyz..

2morrow is last day for this code so grab deals b4 it expire..


----------

